# Ok just saw a couple of decent tips arrive days later



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

The dude who said he'll tip and who I dropped off to a huge expensive house never tipped.

But a few health workers tipped me $6ish days later.

And days later the first ever (fill in the race here) person from my state tipped. Others of that same race visiting from Atlanta have tipped me in the past and they were upscale couple. But this is first time I have been tipped by people from this race in this state.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, I had a $20 tip for a 120 mile ride show up 3 days later. I had to go un-1-star him. Lol
Interestingly enough it showed up a few hours after I did the 1 star. 
The guy was a doctor.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, I had a $20 tip for a 120 mile ride show up 3 days later. I had to go un-1-star him. Lol
> Interestingly enough it showed up a few hours after I did the 1 star.
> The guy was a doctor.


In Uber you can't un 1 star so why driving Lyft crap?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, I had a $20 tip for a 120 mile ride show up 3 days later. I had to go un-1-star him. Lol





ozzyoz7 said:


> In Uber you can't un 1 star so why driving Lyft crap?


because in my area we get 20 Lyft requests for every Uber request.
I believe a message to Ubers support can get you re-paired with a customer.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Atavar said:


> because in my area we get 20 Lyft requests for every Uber request.
> I believe a message to Ubers support can get you re-paired with a customer.


Portland?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Greater Minnesota. Uber is only a couple weeks old here. Very few people have Uber accounts.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Greater Minnesota. Uber is only a couple weeks old here. Very few people have Uber accounts.


You in international falls or something? Because Duluth and Minneapolis and Wisconsin are bigin Uber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

But the rest of Minnesota just got Uber. Duluth and Mpls both require special inspections and permits.


----------

